# Donkey with blue eyes?



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

It's possible he's got some of the Ivory genetics in him. I've never seen a donkey that expressed a regular dun coat and blue eyes at the same time. It's also possible his eyes will darken with time.


----------



## thecolorquest (Nov 30, 2011)

That's what we call a gray/navy eye. It is not pinto blue. It may be linked to a dilution, but is unproven. There is one line of miniatures that keep these navy eyes into their yearling year. Do not judge him as breeding stock on the basis of coat or eye color. Evaluate his conformation, temperament and pedigree first and foremost.


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

Nothing to add, just want to say what a lovely little guy he is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

